# Most underrated programs in the country



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Someone brought up Wisconsin in another thread.

They are perhaps the most underappreciated program in the country.

2000 Final Four 
2002, 2003 Big Ten Champs.

Those are great credentials.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Wisconsin is one. They almost beat UK last year in the tournament with their fleet-footed quickness and somewhat surprsing defense. 

Other than Wisconsin, Western Kentucky must be considered. They're a great program and don't get the attention they deserve because they're a "small conference program".


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

i'd have to say tulsa. i don't remember their exact resume, but since 1999, its involved multiple sweet sixteens and one elite eight. they've been to the second round the past two seasons and had wisconsin beat last year.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

Appreciate the plug UKFan4life! Western Kentucky is indeed overlooked. 

WKU ranks 9th in all time winning percentage in the NCAA, 15th all-time in total victories; Have captured 47 regular season and tournament championships, and have appeared in 19 NCAA tournaments. Over 1,500 victories, 1 NCAA final four, 3 NIT final fours (back when the NIT was "THE" tournament to be in), 12 NIT appearances, and 23 All-Americans. 

Legendary head coach Ed Diddle ranks 8th in all time wins, with 759 wins in 42 years at Western. At the time of his retirement, he was the all-time winningest coach. He was also the first coach to coach 1000 games at one school.

Western Kentucky currently has the longest home winning streak at 39 games.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> i'd have to say tulsa. i don't remember their exact resume, but since 1999, its involved multiple sweet sixteens and one elite eight. they've been to the second round the past two seasons and had wisconsin beat last year.


I agree, Tulsa. Tulsa also has been a breeding ground for many top notch programs

Kansas-Bill Self(after Tulsa, to Illinois)
UNC Assistant-Steve Robinson(Florida St, then KU assist, then UNC)
Kentucky-Tubby Smith
Buzz Peterson---brain fart, he went somewerhe too, forgot where.

Very good program. They ahve to compete with two other state schools OU and OSU. They seem to do a good job at it.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

No doubt it's Tulsa. Most fans and media in Oklahoma don't even recognize Tulsa at all athletically in it's own state. Basically there is just OSU and OU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tulsa is definitely overlooked year in and year out. They make a living out of beating good teams in the tournament and they never ever seem to go down without a fight. 

In 1994 - Lost in Sweet Sixteen to Arkansas (after upsetting UCLA and Oklahoma State) 
In 1995 - Lost in Sweet Sixteen to UMass (Tubby's last season with them)
In 1996 - first round loss to Lousville in Overtime
In 1997 - NIT
In 1998 - lose to Clemson in the 2nd round after beating Boston U.
In 1999 - lose to Duke in 2nd round after beating College of Charleston.
In 2000 - lose to UNC in Elite Eight by 5 points.
In 2001 - Win the NIT (Buzz Peterson then leaves for Tennessee)
In 2002 - lose to Kentucky 87-82 (Tayshaun Prince had 41) in 2nd round after Beating Marquette
In 2003 - lose to Wisconsin 61-60 after having them beat the whole game in the 2nd round after creaming Dayton.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Temple is a consistently scary team. Nobody ever looks forward to playing the Owls.

Elite Eight a couple years ago.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Temple is a consistently scary team. Nobody ever looks forward to playing the Owls.
> 
> Elite Eight a couple years ago.


:yes: The thing about them is they always lack talent to be elite, but the have the best coach in the country. Chaney will outcoach any1 and come up with a game plan that gives them a chance to win every game they play.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Temple should have got further when they had Aaron McKie and Eddie Jones. Plus a few of their big men from those teams played a few games in the NBA.

That team should have did better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Temple should have got further when they had Aaron McKie and Eddie Jones. Plus a few of their big men from those teams played a few games in the NBA.
> 
> That team should have did better.


In 1988 w/ Mark Macon, he should have made the Final Four but that darn Coach K beat him. 

In 2000 w/ Pepe Sanchez, Kevin Lyde and Mark Karcher should have made the Final Four and they got upset by 10 seed Seton Hall and Ty Shine hitting 8 threes and playing the game of his life. 

It's funny every year Temple went to the Elite Eight I picked them to go that far. In 1999, when they lost to National Runner Up Duke and in 2001 when they lost to Michigan State in the South Regional Final. 

In 1993, they almost beat the Fab Five. 

The guy truly can coach though.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Tulsa. Tulsa also has been a breeding ground for many top notch programs
> ...


They are playing "Buzz Ball" down here in Knoxville. If he don't do some big things quick, he won't be around for long.

Anyways, I'd have to say that both WKU and Tulsa are both very underrated.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey Baron, not related to this topic, but I had to poke at you when I saw your braves Avatar!!

Braves are going down tonight again!!!! GO CUBBIES!!!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> Hey Baron, not related to this topic, but I had to poke at you when I saw your braves Avatar!!
> 
> Braves are going down tonight again!!!! GO CUBBIES!!!


Man, the Cubbies got lucky. Enjoy last night's win. It will be the only one!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, the Cubbies got lucky. Enjoy last night's win. It will be the only one!!!


if you guys want to talk about baseball, there is a basebll forum LOL


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> if you guys want to talk about baseball, there is a basebll forum LOL


Jeff started it... ban him from this forum! :laugh:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff started it... ban him from this forum! :laugh:


nah


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheS100</b>!
> No doubt it's Tulsa. Most fans and media in Oklahoma don't even recognize Tulsa at all athletically in it's own state. Basically there is just OSU and OU.


In football maybe.. (because they've been the joke of D-1 the past few years)...but I think they get their due in basketball, especailly in and around the Tulsa area...


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

*Buzz at UT*

Baron......Buzz Peterson is Ok at Tennessee for a few more years. I know with the football team it is win now or die. With the b-ball team-as long as there is progress each year, I don't think he is going anywhere.

BTW Buzz is a big cigar smoker and a great guy. First class on the way.

Does anyone know where he got the name Buzz?


----------



## MolineRacer1 (May 20, 2003)

*Murray State*

Murray State should fall into this category. Murray has been very succesful but has not gotten the recognition it deserves. For that to happen, Murray will have to advance in the Tournament and I expect them to do so soon. Murray did finish the 97-98 season at #25 in the AP Poll. Murray failed to build off of that momentum under Tevester Anderson after Mark Gottfried left. Now that Mick Cronin is at the helm, I expect Murray to find it's way back to the top 25 and advance in the tournament for the first time since 1988.

Racers Resume:

Overall record - 1,271 wins 747 losses

#23 all time winning percentage

Averaged 20 wins per season for the last 20 years.

OVC Championships - 19

NCAA Appearances - 11 (10 since 1988)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bowling Green


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Bowling Green


They should be good this year as Dan Dakich has a good team, but they aren't even the most underrated program in the MAC. Miami of Ohio is. 

Sometimes you don't always need to be a homer.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I hate Georgia Tech, but Hewitt is running a good thing down here. I see him recruiting plenty of stars, and they could make a run for the real Tourney this season


----------

